# Just a little bit of gold



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 23, 2016)

Here are some pics of my 2 recent buttons and a couple from when i was attending school of youboob.com



First button ever... Just a weee baby




This was like the second or third gold button i ever made. First one with a pipe though, i was soooo happy with myself...



Last weeks button, the jeweler i sell to shot it w his xrf 4 different times readin 4N, but, i doubt that very much so....(button has borax on still in the pic)



This one i like alot.. Came from a little bit of goldfilled and karat scrap.. ..i like it alot, except for the smiling idiot in a green shirt taking the picture..(me)


Thank you all. Whether or not you realise it, this progress is from all of you and the wisdom that you so generously share (freely).
For that, i am forever in your debt.

Topher-the thankful


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 23, 2016)

Good stuff!!  
Thanks for sharing the pics Topher!


----------



## Shark (Sep 23, 2016)

The trip from start to present makes for good posts. They show the growth of knowledge as well as the improvement in the quality. I do like those shiny buttons though, the reflections can be as good as a mirror.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 23, 2016)

Actually... I must confess.

The VERY first "button" i made.... Was a melted blob of "gold" pins from "mil-spec" escrap... Yes, my first button was an ebay "gold" drop..

Ohh, if I only knew then, what I know now..
(and I bet, that I can and will say that again in a year..then 5...ten ..50...)


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 23, 2016)

Very nice transition post. Awesome work!!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 23, 2016)

You are making headway.


----------



## jason_recliner (Sep 23, 2016)

> I like it a lot, except for the smiling idiot in a green shirt taking the picture..(me)


The only way to avoid that is to stop making them shiny!

Well done, Topher.


----------



## Smack (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice work, the evidence has stained your fingers. :wink:


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 24, 2016)

Smack said:


> Nice work, the evidence has stained your fingers. :wink:




Yep... Picked up the watchglass from my silver digestion to stir and didnt even notice til i washed my hands 30 seconds later... That's all it takes.


----------



## kurtak (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice 8) 

Thanks for sharing :!: 

Kurt


----------

